# HELP!!! Four Chamber Decanter Value???



## Ducttape4all (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought this at a yard sale in Massachusetts awhile back and the guy said it was made in the 1920's. I know nothing about bottles so I thought I would ask for your help. I would like to sell this but don't know what it is worth. I saw one on the tv show Pawn Stars that was very plain and was all glass they gave him $40.00 for it. This one is much nicer and looks to be much older. It has a metal design that wraps the bottle also (don't know what kind maybe copper). I see no names or marking on the bottle. Any help you could give me to the age, shape, origin and price would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

 I will try to get a picture up today.


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is one pic


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 3, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 3, 2010)

Does it say "Made in France" on the bottom?


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 3, 2010)

pic 3 I see no names or markings.


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 3, 2010)

pic 4 areas on the bottle show that it was blown glass.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like Silver overlay[8|]


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 3, 2010)

How do I test it to see if its silver?


> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> Looks like Silver overlay[8|]


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 5, 2010)

Any more help please???


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 5, 2010)

Quite a few of this type of bottle were made in post WW2 France, without the overlay, they say "Made in France" on the base and are not valuable. I saw that episode of Pawn Stars and cringed, to say the least! ... there was one in a junk shop for 5 bucks that I didn't think was worth it, and still don't.. yours could be older, esp. if it does not say "Made in France" on the bottom.. the metallic overlay looks promising, it is probably European in manufacture and I wouldn't know what to tell you beyond that...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 5, 2010)

> How do I test it to see if its silver?


 
 Hello Chris,

 "FRENCH'S BRAND YELLOW MUSTARD TEST This first method requires that the tester apply a very small amount of French's brand yellow mustard to the surface of the shiny metal. Ideally the mustard drop should then be heated, either in the sun or with a cigarette lighter. Let me explain; this brand of mustard contains a very high amount of sulfur and when heated the volatile sulfur molecule will ALWAYS combine with pure silver to make the dark black stain known as silver sulfide (which is easily cleaned away with vinegar by the way).

 THE SULFUR MATCH TEST The second method may attract more attention than desired, especially when attempted inside a store, under a proprietor's watchful gaze. Yet this method is even more effective take a match and press it against the metal surface to be tested and then light it on fire with another match. The sulfur is extremely hot as it combusts and it will certainly combine with pure silver when ignited in this fashion. It will not however mark nickel, steel, or chrome or any other shiny metal the way it marks silver (a black stain). Again this dark metal is silver sulfide it will not wipe away with your finger and must be cleaned off the metal with another agent. Its important to note that both of these tests will not harm the metal and can be easily cleaned away." From.

 I'd bet'cha 7.5 Bromos that it is not Silver, maybe nickel silver...

 Here's a couple links, past sale of no metal model, one similar to yours, Bohemian glass with label.

 This is not a form I know, nor to which I am attracted, so I'm not a good sounding board. That electronic auction place would be where I would look for value information. Good luck...


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 6, 2010)

They had one of those on Pawn Stars. I think Rick bought it for $75 or something like that.


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 19, 2010)

Does anyone have access to the site Prices4antiques.com? The item I have is on that site it is item# D9983005
 If anyone could tell me what the value there is I would appreciate it. I don't want to spend the 14.00 24hr pass price to find out. 
 Thank you!


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 28, 2010)

No one????? I need help with the value.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Ducttape4all;  I have one of these bottles but it does not have the stoppers.  My friend Norman Whitling in Penna. has one with the stoppers.  I am not familiar with the Made in France marking - I don't think either of ours has that on them.  I am quite sure ours came from Europe and I would put the value at 25-30 bucks just because of the difficulty of making them.  That is all the help I can give - sorry.  RED Matthews


----------



## Ducttape4all (Oct 31, 2010)

My bottle has no markings on it either. Thanks for at least responding with what you knew Red.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2010)

All I can tell you is my own experience. I bought one for $5 because I wanted to research it. They appeared to be a modern French bottle that held 4 flavors of some liqueur when sold new. Mine didn't have an overlay. I tried ebay twice and no sale. Yard sales at $10 didn't even get bargained with. I finally sold it at a flea for $2.[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Use it in the home bar. Fill each one with a different flavor of RUM.  Use it to mix with orange, Pineapple and cranberry juice.  Whalah! Voodoo Juice!  ( I miss Aces Wild bar in Green Bay)

 Actual ingredients below: [ul][*]1 oz Orange rum (Cruzan)
 [*]1 oz Banana rum (Cruzan)
 [*]1 oz Coconut rum (Cruzan)
 [*]1 oz Pineapple rum (Cruzan)
 [*]1 1/2 oz Cranberry juice
 [*]1 1/2 oz Orange juice
 [*]1 1/2 oz Pineapple juice
 [*]1/2 oz Dark rum (Cruzan) [/ul]Mixing instructions: Pour over ice in a hurricane class. Float dark rum on top and serve.


----------

